# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών > Παρουσίαση Πρόχειρων Κατασκευών >  >  BORAX Crystals

## KOKAR

Ασχολείται η γυναίκα μου με αυτά και είπα να δω το τι και το πως, εύκολο ήταν
Αγορά 1 κιλό Βορακα από το φαρμακείο , τιμη 3,6€ , χρώμα ζαχαροπλαστικης από το super market και λίγο νερό

ο πρώτος μου πολύτιμος λίθος 

Μονο για διακόσμηση

----------


## KOKAR

και ενα video απο το youtube 





αν τώρα θελει κανείς να "χώσει" και κανένα led που να αλλάζει χρώματα καλό θα είναι να μην βάλει χρώμα ζαχαροπλαστικης μέσα στο διάλυμα

----------

gcostas (25-03-16), 

Lord Vek (26-03-16)

----------


## navar

εισαι ρομαντική ψυχή ρε μπαγάσα !!!!!!

αν και τωρα που το σκέφτομαι , μαγειρευονται σπίτι , κρύσταλοι , χημείες , υλικά απο φαρμακείο 

ρε εκείνον τον "Breaking Bad" των έχεις τίποτα ?

----------


## thomasdriver

Πρόσεχε με αυτά μην έχουμε κανένα διπλωματικό επεισόδιο με τον διακοσμητή του φόρουμ και μας φέρει σε συνάντηση κανένα Κρυπτονίτη,και έχουμε άλλα. :Σκέψη:

----------


## agis68

μπράβο μπράβο! Όχι ότι και να πω είναι λίγο!!! Αει στον βόρακα δάκρυσα!!!!!

----------

